# The Power To Kill



## Flanders (Oct 6, 2016)

The War Powers Act of 1973 is easily brushed aside when it stands in the way of something a president wants.

Will They Call It A Police Action?​
*If Hillary Clinton did it as secretary of state imagine what she can do as president.*

“Secretary Clinton decided she had to get rid of Gadhafi because she wanted to take credit when she ran for president for being the government official responsible for liberating Libya,” Napolitano said.

   Clinton knew she would never get a declaration of war from Congress or authorization under the war powers resolution enacted over President Nixon’s veto in 1973, he asserted.

   “So, Secretary Clinton persuaded Obama to use CIA intelligence assets who would be exempted from the war powers resolution even if they wore military fatigues in Libya.”

   Napolitano explained that to use intelligence assets under the war powers resolution, Clinton needed the cooperation and informal consent of the “Congress within the Congress,” referring to the House Committee on Intelligence and the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence, which are sworn to secrecy.

   “The result is the president of the United States, the secretary of state and about two dozen people in the House and Senate, including the leadership of both parties in both houses, can authorize a clandestine war using CIA assets,” he said.

   “And this is exactly what President Obama and Secretary Clinton did.”​
Judge Napolitano: Case exposes Hillary's 'secret war'
           Posted By Jerome R. Corsi On 10/05/2016 @ 9:10 pm

Judge Napolitano: Case exposes Hillary’s ‘secret war’​



http://www.wnd.com/files/2016/10/Guilty-as-sin.jpg

*The truth is that Hillary Clinton & Company do not kill to satisfy personal ambition, or policy, or even to win a war. They kill because killing is the only thing that satisfies freaks like Hillary Clinton and Obama.  

I was right on the money years ago when I repeatedly referred to Hillary’s bloodlust. Hillary’s taste for killing should only come as a surprise if you believe the media. She was soaked in blood before she ran for the Senate. The killing she ordered in the Waco Massacre whetted her appetite for the mass killing she ordered in the Middle East. After all that is known about Hillary Clinton the media is still hiding the blood on her hands. 

Finally, power corrupts is a hackneyed observation if killing is not the ultimate power. *

Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely. Great men are almost always bad man. _John Emerich Edward Dalberg_​
*Hillary is not a great woman, but she is proof that cruel women with power are almost always bad women.  *


----------



## gipper (Oct 6, 2016)

One would think this would be a big story.  The MSM will not expose the corruption ever present in our government.  

Mike Rogers is a scumbag as is his wife.  Both enriched themselves in an illegal war, as leaders have been know to do since the beginning of government time.  One would think since he is an R, the MSM would expose him.  However since exposing him might also expose Big Ears and Cankles, the MSM covers it up.  

It is all so disgusting, yet millions of Americans are completely unaware.  

Government....when will we get rid of it?


----------



## Flanders (Oct 6, 2016)

gipper said:


> Government....when will we get rid of it?


*To gipper: Sad to say —— NEVER.

Government and organized religion will always plague mankind. The trick is to limit government and keep organized religion voluntary. Give either one too much power and freedom dies.  *


----------



## gipper (Oct 6, 2016)

Flanders said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Government....when will we get rid of it?
> ...


The thing is many people realize the dangers of organized religion (Islam being the worst), but most do not understand government is as bad or worse.  Statism has duped so many people into thinking we MUST have government.  Government is nothing but legalized force controlled by a small corrupt elite.

Limited government is a joke...it can't be and it won't allow itself to be limited.  It is akin to a cancerous tumor that grows uncontrollably and ultimately kills it's host.


----------



## Flanders (Oct 6, 2016)

gipper said:


> The thing is many people realize the dangers of organized religion (Islam being the worst), but most do not understand government is as bad or worse.


*To gipper: Exactly so. Nobody can believe in theocracy and the U.S. Constitution at the same time, yet a large number of Americans refuse to see that Socialism is a religion even more totalitarian than all of its predecessors.*


gipper said:


> Statism has duped so many people into thinking we MUST have government.


*To gipper: Worse than duped. Every generation produces a legion of fools who believe that a benign totalitarian government is possible.*


gipper said:


> Limited government is a joke...it can't be and it won't allow itself to be limited.


*To gipper: Far from a joke. It is a disaster when a free people surrender their lives, liberties, and property to oppressive government without fighting back. Perhaps tragedy is a better word than disaster because Americans once had the only form of governing authority the world had ever seen —— a government that actually freed mankind from government and from organized religion.

Note that in order for the government to abolish America’s freedoms from within they had to convince Americans that the rest of the world also had to be free. The sales pitch said that Americans would lose their own freedoms if they did not devote their lives and resources to working for everybody else. In fact, the opposite is true.

Garbage like the UN’s Universal Declaration of Rights was hailed as the only way to make everybody else as free as Americans. In order to achieve the universal goal Americans, naturally, had to pay for it all by surrendering their own freedoms.*


----------

